# Rear Head rest on 2012 beetle



## spebeetle (Dec 24, 2011)

My sister recently purchased the Toffee brown metallic 2.5 Beetle. What a great color. She is attempting to remove the rear headrest, since it blocks her vision, especially on backing up into the garage. I have followed the instructions in the manual and Can not get them to budge. Has anyone tried that and perhaps could enlighten me as to how to do it?:banghead:

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm! Getting rid of 'big balloon' rear headrests.......where did I hear something about
that,,,,and from who? Maybe it will come back to me sometime in the near future.

With regard to your sister's problem, I believe Bill (UTE) from Utah said something about
slipping a plastic credit card under the side of the 'cap' directly opposite the 'button'. Then
while pressing the card inward, as well as the ' button', you lift the headrest out. If I've
mangled the directions and it doesn't work, Bill will have to get involved.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> With regard to your sister's problem, I believe Bill (UTE) from Utah said something about slipping a plastic credit card under the side of the 'cap' directly opposite the 'button'. Then while pressing the card inward, as well as the ' button', you lift the headrest out. If I've mangled the directions and it doesn't work, Bill will have to get involved.


You've nailed it, Ron.

The pressure you have to put on the credit card is considerable - it's a strong spring holding the detente.

It would help to have an assistant. For, you need to hold in the button WHILE pushing from the opposite side with a credit card WHILE pulling up on the headrest. I thought I was doing it wrong the first couple of tries because it does take some effort.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> You've nailed it, Ron.
> 
> The pressure you have to put on the credit card is considerable - it's a strong spring holding the detente.
> 
> ...


This is why we keep you on personal retainer here at vwvortex. 'Old Bug Man' is also good but
the 'old fogey' takes too many naps. Can never find him awake when he's needed.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I live to serve. :heart:

Before I forget, a warm welcome to Spencer (spebeetle).

Bill


----------



## spebeetle (Dec 24, 2011)

Ron/Bill,

Thanks for the quick reply. I will give that a shot next time I see her(on Christmas Day no less), and let you know if that work. 

Spencer


----------



## spebeetle (Dec 24, 2011)

BTW we try this on Christmas afternnon and it works just like Ron/Bill stated. Thanks again

Spencer


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

spebeetle said:


> BTW we try this on Christmas afternnon and it works just like Ron/Bill stated. Thanks again
> 
> Spencer


Bill solves a lot of problems when he stays off the tequila. Problem is he guzzles the stuff
down like soda-pop when he goes off on one of his binges and this poses a problem sometimes.
Luckily for you his memory concerning the rear headrest removal technique allowed me to
see his posting when he slid into one of his semi-sober periods. Coupled with all the naps
'old bug man' takes and you have some idea as to what I have to put up with each day.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to hear, spebeetle. Thanks for the update.

Bill


----------

